# ZeonJNix’s Bermuda Lawn Journal



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

What’s up everyone. Well, the Zeon is gone. We sold that house back in August and just moved into our new home before thanksgiving. This home was sodded with 419 by the builder so that’s what I will be dealing with this upcoming season. They laid the sod in October so it didn’t get much of a chance to root. Not sure if the pics do it justice, but I will have quite a bit of sanding to do 😁


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Congratulations on the new home! I'm looking forward to comparing notes on the 419 this season.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Congratulations on the new home! I'm looking forward to comparing notes on the 419 this season.


Thanks! Spring can’t get here soon enough.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Beautiful home, I had to do a number on the new build 419 lawn at our last house. The progress will be enjoyable to see!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

WillyT said:


> Beautiful home, I had to do a number on the new build 419 lawn at our last house. The progress will be enjoyable to see!


Thank you! I can't wait to get started, but realistically here in northeast Atlanta, it wont start to shows signs of life until late March/early April. Can't really start any leveling process until May.


----------

